# 91st pier in galveston



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I saw what was left of the pier today and it wasnt much. It looked like the entire lower section to the T-head was gone. Some of the pilings were gone also.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Havent been on that pier in many years but will sure miss it. Spent alot of my youth there breaking Howard Robbins's rules and learning from the masters.

I'll miss the old girl. So many of my childhood memories ceased to exist with this danged storm.


----------



## husky451ftr (Feb 17, 2007)

Adolf Shultz just sold that pier to a younger fellow about 2 months ago. I have a season pass for the pier and I know the new owner had insurance. Here is the question, I know the new owner is an offshore kind of guy, but maybe he will try some insurance claims and rebuild the pier. He still has that 1.5 Mil loan to pay off for the title on that pier. Guess we will see what happens.

Anyone hear about Seawolf Park? Is it there and will it open soon?


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

the real question is (will he be allowed to rebulild the pier?)



husky451ftr said:


> Adolf Shultz just sold that pier to a younger fellow about 2 months ago. I have a season pass for the pier and I know the new owner had insurance. Here is the question, I know the new owner is an offshore kind of guy, but maybe he will try some insurance claims and rebuild the pier. He still has that 1.5 Mil loan to pay off for the title on that pier. Guess we will see what happens.
> 
> Anyone hear about Seawolf Park? Is it there and will it open soon?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Of corse he will be allowed to rebuild, if he can raise the capital. 
The state of Texas actually owns the land and the pier. They just lease it to a the company/person that opperates it.
All that Adolph owned, was a long term contract to opperate the pier, with a percentage of the money collected for admission going to the state.
So you know the state is going to want that cash cow back up and running.
The contract to opperate the pier, also comes with the responsibility of maintaining it, so the state of Texas ain't going to put out any money to fix/rebuild it.

Or at least thats the way Adolph explained it to me, just after he bought the pier from Robbie's heirs.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I hope your right gundoctor. I had many good times on that pier. I was told that once the existing structures south of the seawall are gone... they are gone for good. No permits would be issued to allow for them to rebuild because the debris from them pose a threat to the structures behind the seawall. Hopefully I got bad info.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

plus, the piers are a small, but vital, part of the beachfront image and economy. sooner or later, the piers will be back.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

I'm not a pier fisherman any more, although I have wasted a lot of time(probably a year of 2 if you added it all together) at the right end of the T head on the Gulf Coast pier. 
What I'm wondering about is, how the piers on Bolivar made out or if they are completely gone. 
Also I ain't heard anything about the pier at SLP. Did it sustain any damage?


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

SLP pier is history 1/2 of its gone theres no access to whats left.
All the land they had left for parking and the office was washed away 
by the storm really doubt it they rebuild.

Heres a link for good pic
ftp://helios.tacc.utexas.edu/Projects/Storm/08Ike/Imagery/Aerial/CAP/0915/Sortie008/DSC_0066.jpg


----------



## Cazador (Aug 13, 2007)

Gundcoc... I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the two piers on Bolivar are wiped out. I don't remember which was which as I didn't spend any time on them, but from what I remember they're both just pylons now. We passed them on our way to check our house (I mean slab) at Caplen yesterday. I think I've got some drive by photos I'll try to post. All of the dunes and burm are gone from the HI side of the beach too. Once you make the turn off of 124 on to 87 its a little bit of beach and then open Gulf.


----------



## Cazador (Aug 13, 2007)

*Pics of Bolivar Piers*

Here you go Gundoc.

I'm going to give this a shot (posting pics that is).

Here are a couple of pics of the beach front just as you turn on 87 off of 124.



















This is the pier (or what's left of it) closest to High Island.



















Here is the one closest to Gilchrist.



















This is what we found of our beach cabin in Caplen.










I may have the piers mixed up... but you get the picture. I'll post more about our trip to Bolivar in the TTMB forum.


----------



## bullred400 (Jul 10, 2008)

That was the Dirty Peclician.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

i was the last one standing on the pelican the last time and it never open so it was gone fill bad about rockys all the hard work they did to get a little bit of it up but they will need all new piles so it is gone . 
till a new snow bird shows with lots of money in few years 
leaven now to galvez look around for a fishing spot .see if i can get to slp . i fish the island or i am not fishing eny where else that i my home always the fish are there just got to get to them .


----------

